# [SOLVED] LED case fan light not working



## chefrob

Booted up my new build for the first time and I have a minor issue. The LED light is not lit on my front case fan despite everything being plugged into the mono properly. What is the issue?

Cooler Master HAF 922 (black edition)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: LED case fan light not working*

Does the fan run at all?

Otherwise it sounds like the LED may have been DOA.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: LED case fan light not working*

Is the LED case fan standard or an option, is there two cables from it for power?


----------



## chefrob

*Re: LED case fan light not working*

I'm stupid. My case literally case an LED on/off button on the top. Sorry guys!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: LED case fan light not working*

At least you found the answer.


----------

